# How To: Riccia attachment in Oliver Knott aquarium



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

A "How To.." question for the seasoned professionals.

How does Oliver Knott 'attach' Riccia in the following photograph? As far as I can see, it is not attached to a rock (from looking at other of his photos). Could it be attached to a 'plate' of some type? How easy is it to maintain Riccia in this form?









Photo copyright Oliver Knott "The Aqua Creator" www.pbase.com/plantella

Andrew Cribb


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

perhaps small rocks....sure looks like it to me.


----------



## MissMinerva (Aug 16, 2004)

I read something somewhere where the person took 2 plastic needlepoint grids, cut them in circles, spread riccia over one and covered it with the other. Sort of a riccia sandwich. Then the edges were stapled together. Small stones or gravel were then used to hold the edges down.

I have no idea if that is what Oliver Knott is doing here but, I'll bet that works good!

Jan


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Andrew,

Check this out

http://www.nature-aquarium.com/riccia.htm


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Sorry to go off-topic, but does anyone else's monitor hum when they view that nature-aquarium aquarium website? Everytime I look at that site it does that and I never figured it out.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Picture isn't showing.? Can someone give me a detail of who this guy Oliver knott is? Is he another Amano? Thanks


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Jay, Thanks for the link. I suppose it must be that method used or perhaps attachment to slate.

Andrew Cribb


----------

